# Help, I think animals are being neglected.



## TNCraftyRat (Nov 13, 2013)

I recently saw the inside of the home of my boyfriend's friend. For privacy lets just call the friend John and his girlfriend Jane. The home of John and Jane was very dirty the first two times I ever visited, the litter boxes were so dirty that I swear there was mold growing in them and the feces were all over the floor around the boxes, like the cats were not even using them anymore.There is furniture setting out on the porch that has been ruined by cat urine. The dishes piled in the sink as well as on the floor where it appeared that the animals were allowed to lick the dishes clean. There was even mold in the microwave. The smell of the house was horrendous, it was enough to make the hair in your nose singe. This most recent time, which would have been the third time I went inside the house, trash was every where and the smell was worse. It looked as if they had been using the floor as the trash can. And speaking of the floors, they looked as if they had never been mopped. The bathroom has clothes and such all over the floor and the sink, toilet and bath tub looked like they needed some serious cleaning. John and Jane own two cats and a small dog. They don't have the money to heat the entire home, even though it is a small house, so they only heat one room and even that one smells like a dog bed. I know now why the dog is so eager to get outside and run around in circles. There has been a change in the behavior of one of the cats. Said cat enjoyed being petted and getting attention but this time the cat seemed terrified even when jane approached it. I have owned cats for 13 years so I know a thing or two about cat behaviors and this cat just seemed completely different from the other times I have seen it. I am really worried about the animals and humans living in this condition, it seem condemnable. The thing that makes it all worse is that before we went in to the house jane said "don't look at my dirty house don't even open your eyes." Which means she knows it is bad and isn't doing anything about it. I would be surprised if her cat didn't have a URI already or something else wrong with it and maybe that is why it was acting weird. John and Jane say they love their animals and the dog seems to always have a new dress on it each time I see it. I don't know if it makes a difference but John and jane are only 19. 

I just don't feel animals should be forced to live in those conditions. When I first saw the house i was afraid to say anything cause I didn't want to upset John and Jane. I was hoping my boyfriend would say something but he didn't. Now I am afraid for my boyfriend or I to even enter that house. I got a headache that night after visiting and I am afraid of what else we might get. So, I don't know what to do. I don't wan them to loose their house or anything. They might need to loose their animals just so they can get a wake up call. Sad thing is they adopted all three of their animals from the local shelter or at least I know thats where they sad they got the dog. Maybe their house was clean then or maybe that shelter doesn't do home visits.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

I would make a call to the SPCA or Crime Stoppers or whatever the equivalent is in the USA.


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

Do what you feel is right. 

Just remember, you said the house "seem condemable" and then you said, "you don't want them to lose their house or anything". Chances good if it's as bad as you say, they could lose their house. If they're renting, chances are they'll be evicted. 

If you turn them in.... The animals are gone. That's a given. If you want the animals in a better place, then that's a way of achieving it. Of course, a "better place" could mean they'd be confiscated and put to sleep. There might even be fines/jail time for your boyfriend's friends. Most likely there'd just be a fine and loss of the animals....... and the possibility of losing their home. 

You said, "I am afraid for my boyfriend or I to even enter that house" and you also said, " I was hoping my boyfriend would say something but he didn't". Sounds to me like these are really good friends of his. I can't see any other reason he'd want to even go there if it's as bad as you say.

Now, it also depends on how much you "like/love" your boyfriend. If turning these people in will hurt/offend/upset your boyfriend....... That would depend on your feeling for your boyfriend vs how you feel about how the animals are being treated. If you turn them in and your boyfriend finds out you did it..... Well, you know. It just might not go over too well. 

You need to do what you feel is best. 

What I would do is get a feel for how your boyfriend feels about the situation. If these are really "good friends" of his. Then see if you and your boyfriend could help make the situation better, by helping them clean up their act...... and the house. 

If that didn't work, then you'd have to either turn them in, on the sly, or let your boyfriend know what you plan on doing. Either way, I don't see that ending too well, unless he could care less about his "friends". BTW I wouldn't hide anything from my significant other, but you can do what you'd like. 

If you'd rather just not have to "see" the dirty house anymore. You could simply tell your boyfriend that you'd rather not go over there anymore. If he asks why, then "tell him". 

It's not going to be an easy choice for you. 

Actually, if it was me..... I dump the guy and turn the people in. There's got to be something wrong with someone that can see a house that dirty and say "NOTHING!!"


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

I agree with Daize. You have 2 choices #1: call the aspca and they can inspect the home. Sometimes they will give the people a chance to clean up their act before they seize the animals.but like she said, there is no guarantee that they will be adopted instead of being euthanized. #2: just dont go over there anymore. Tell your bf how you feel about the situation. It sounds like a difficult choice to make.it is sad that people CHOOSE to live in those conditions, but the animals dont have a choice but to live in those conditions and thats not fair to them.if they want the animals they should take care of them properly. I know they are young but they should still clean up after them selves. Its just plain laziness! And no excuse.


----------



## ElleBelinski (Mar 8, 2014)

my friends is 19. her and her fiance have a home. they've been there for around about a year. they've done so well to get the house to a decent state. she looks after her animals better than everyone and anyone i know. the amount of money shes spent at the vets for them. she spends hours cleaningher house. at the end of the day what im trying to say is theres so excuse for the conditions those animals. i agree if they are good friends you need to think carefully about the choice you are going to make. i know this will sound harsh but think why is the house messy ? is it cause they struggle or is it because they cant be bothered ? if you wouldnt keep them in those conditions then contact the local authority. its not right and its not fair. when it comes to the well being of the animal its better not to take chances.


----------

